# What say Vortex? VRT bumper.



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

So got the core will it will now be. I have cut the back out of the bumper so it just has the front plastic piece with nothing behind it. I know most are not about looks, myself included, but I want some ideas on where to go from here. Knock the front teeth out, swiss cheese it? What would you do?


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

My opinion, just put a euro tag on. :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Scrubbs said:


> My opinion, just put a euro tag on. :thumbup:


No euro tags, lol. Any ideas guys?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

cut out the area in front of the intercooler


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

My front


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Just how mine looks... not a big fan of it though, I prefer when I had a much smaller IC and the car looked somewhat cleaner. Ahh the things we do for power.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Just how mine looks... not a big fan of it though, I prefer when I had a much smaller IC and the car looked somewhat cleaner. Ahh the things we do for power.


Thanks for the pic, I also hate it, thats why I wanted to see what others had done. A bumper cutting we will go....:laugh:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I wanted to run the cut more parallel to the fog openings but then lost that thought and ran whatever that is. Anyway It goes better blacked out which I did since.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

vergessen wir es said:


> I wanted to *run the cut more parallel to the fog openings* but then lost that thought and ran whatever that is. Anyway It goes better blacked out which I did since.


That is exactly what I decided to do. Thanks for the idea, your core is in about the same spot as mine.:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine in all its bumper trimmed glory:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Looks great, I have a special place my heart for Mulberry colored GTI's.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You got no idea how many years I've considered ditching that bumper... it's my daily.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You got no idea how many years I've considered ditching that bumper... it's my daily.


 I like it as long as the core sits forward like yours.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks man. Very curious to see what that intercooler does for you. It might force a change on my end depending on the results.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Thanks man. Very curious to see what that intercooler does for you. It might force a change on my end depending on the results.


Next time I do some logs I will post my max iat at wot and at cruise.

sent from a calculator using tapatalk.


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

I would hole saw a bunch of holes, and then cover them up with a Europlate painted black, then when you track it, take the plate of and voila, more airflow.


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

i just have an extra bumper that im cutting out now just for when im going to the track...takes less then 5 minutes to re and re


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

This is what I wound up with.


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

looks perfect


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I dig it! :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

BLSport said:


> I dig it! :thumbup:


Thanks guys.:beer:


----------

